# Colson Whizzer



## mrg (May 27, 2016)

I restored this around 25 yrs. ago, took it to a whizz-in to display, didn't even run it, don't even think all the bolts are tight, been in storage ever sense till yesterday, have to tear down the building and find a place to put all this stuff!, oh ya, love the red & gray!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 27, 2016)

Very nice Mark, I dig it.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 27, 2016)

very nicely done . i like it to . !!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jun 6, 2016)

Super nice! Would love to own something like that someday!


----------



## locomotion (Jun 12, 2016)

love the chainguard, are they available anywhere?


----------



## MotoMagz (Aug 24, 2016)

Great job ....the paint choices are great. What year is the Colson frame.?


----------



## mrg (Aug 25, 2016)

When I painted it 25-30 yrs ago nobody knew serial #, but I think it was a 1947 and I took the colors from my 41 Firestone ( Colson ) Flying Ace


----------



## racie35 (Aug 27, 2016)

Do those Colsons come 26"? Every time I see one its 24"


----------



## mrg (Aug 27, 2016)

These and all of mine are 26 except this one


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2016)

MotoMagz said:


> What year is the Colson frame.?




Postwar Colson. '49-'53 I believe.



racie35 said:


> Do those Colsons come 26"? Every time I see one its 24"




Plenty of the 26" size around.


----------



## MotoMagz (Sep 9, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Postwar Colson. '49-'53 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of the 26" size around.




Thanks for info. I wish I could find a 26" frame!


----------



## XBPete (Sep 9, 2016)

MotoMagz said:


> Thanks for info. I wish I could find a 26" frame!




They are a thing of beauty, gotta agree! .. killer bikes above!!


----------



## MotoMagz (Sep 9, 2016)

XBPete said:


> They are a thing of beauty, gotta agree! .. killer bikes above!!
> 
> View attachment 358437




Thanks for making me drool ! I am looking for one ya know....


----------



## racie35 (Sep 10, 2016)

Colson bikes..kinda cool


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 18, 2016)

mrg said:


> I restored this around 25 yrs. ago, took it to a whizz-in to display, didn't even run it, don't even think all the bolts are tight, been in storage ever sense till yesterday, have to tear down the building and find a place to put all this stuff!, oh ya, love the red & gray!View attachment 321704 View attachment 321705 View attachment 321706



GREAT RARE WHIZZER.


----------



## videoranger (Mar 30, 2017)

mrg said:


> I restored this around 25 yrs. ago, took it to a whizz-in to display, didn't even run it, don't even think all the bolts are tight, been in storage ever sense till yesterday, have to tear down the building and find a place to put all this stuff!, oh ya, love the red & gray!



 You really should be riding the Whizz. Love the Colson and your color choice.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## mrg (Mar 30, 2017)

The Schwinn is my rider because I don't worry about scratching it up (black spray can touch-up), I have got rid of most of my restored bikes for that reason and no room to display them so the Colson Whizzer will be the next to go (let somebody else scratch it up), if I had a big house the Colson would be in my living room!


----------

